# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Viewsonic] VX712

## radiotimes

Επεσε στα χερια μου η παραπανω οθονη που ενω παιζει σβηνη απο μονη της για μερικα δευτερολεπτα και μετα επανερχετε.Την ανοιξα κοιταξα για φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες αλλα τιποτα.Καμια ιδεα???

----------


## manolo

Έλεγξε σε πρώτη φάση για τίποτα ψυχρές κολλήσεις. Μετά ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές. Ενδέχεται ο πυκνωτής να μην είναι φουσκωμένος απαραίτητα για να είναι faulty. Έχει συμβεί αρκετές φορές.

----------


## radiotimes

Αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη στην εισοδο και το θυριστορ αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## manolo

Εφόσον επανέρχεται το μόνιτορ και λειτουργεί κανονικά συνήθως η βλάβη δεν είναι σε διακοπτικό υλικό. Δες για ψυχρές ή κάποιο cable που ενδεχομένως δεν πατάει καλά.

----------


## radiotimes

O χρονος που σβηνει δεν ειναι ιδιος.Tη μια ειναι 3 sec την αλλη 5 sec και αλλη 30 sec και το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε μετα απο αστραπες που ηταν κλειστη η οθονη (standby)

----------


## manolo

Πιθανώς να έχουν αρπάξει κάποιος ή κάποιοι πυκνωτές που όμως δεν φαίνονται κατ' ανάγκη φουσκωμένοι ή σκασμένοι. Λες ότι άλλαξες τον πυκνωτή εισόδου αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτός. Εφόσον παίζει η TV κάποια διαστήματα, BJTs, FETs, διοδάκια το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι ΟΚ. Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο και trial and error troubleshooting..

----------


## radiotimes

Τα μπουτον δεν δουλευει κανενα!!!!!!

----------


## manolo

Απομόνωσέ τα λοιπόν προσωρινά και δες αν θα εξακολουθεί να σβήνει σε ανεξέλεγκτους χρόνους. Μήπως 'έπαιρνε' εντολή από ελαττωματικό ON/OFF button;;

----------

